# Time for some corned beef and cabbage



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Starting with a corned beef point, and flat. The bull is holding at 250.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Starting with a corned beef point, and flat. The bull is holding at 250.


1 1/2 hrs in. Gave a little sprits with apple juice and beef broth.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 15, 2020)

Nice looking pastrami.  Any particular finish method you use, steam, pressure or?

I just did two corned flats using sous vide, but made two flavors... traditional corned beef and one with my pastrami rub.  I did a long sous vide cook.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Starting with a corned beef point, and flat. The bull is holding at 250.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

4 hrs in, another sprits sitting about 150, think it's time to wrap..


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Nice looking pastrami.  Any particular finish method you use, steam, pressure or?
> 
> I just did two corned flats using sous vide, but made two flavors... traditional corned beef and one with my pastrami rub.  I did a long sous vide cook.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Some cabbage, onion, seasoning, beef broth, and the star of the show Guinness. Wrap it up tight, should be good in a few hrs.
.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Nice looking pastrami.  Any particular finish method you use, steam, pressure or?
> 
> I just did two corned flats using sous vide, but made two flavors... traditional corned beef and one with my pastrami rub.  I did a long sous vide cook.


Sous vide is so amazing with it's ability to get to and hold temp. I'm sure your corned beef was amazing. Did you grill or smoke them to finish them off?


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Starting with a corned beef point, and flat. The bull is holding at 250.


Finished product


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks perfect!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Finished product


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 16, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Sous vide is so amazing with it's ability to get to and hold temp. I'm sure your corned beef was amazing. Did you grill or smoke them to finish them off?



My plan was to cut them in half, and sear for some color, but the beef broth darkened them a hair plus the spices were sort of cooked in so I did no finish at all.  And yes, the flavor and texture was great, and the broth was incredible.  I used broth from the traditional one to cook a head of cabbage, and I froze the broth from the pastrami seasoned one to use in a batch of Great Northern beans.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 20, 2020)

That looks fab! The meat smoking in that cabbage, yum! I might have to try this one!


----------

